# What breed is he??



## rachelherman (Feb 3, 2018)

when I bought my dog the sellers told me he was a full blooded german shepherd. As he got older more and more people said he looked like a Doberman or Rottweiler. So I did some research and found that he looks/acts like a Beauceron (French shepherd) but my boyfriend thinks he's a bicolored shepherd. Any opinions would be helpful!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He looks like he could be mixed with something, but he seems mostly GSD. 

I don't see any Beaceron, Rottweiler or Dobe in him. Any pictures of him standing up straight so we can see his conformation?


----------



## rachelherman (Feb 3, 2018)

Here's a few more pictures


----------



## rachelherman (Feb 3, 2018)

I posted some below!


----------



## rachelherman (Feb 3, 2018)

Bi colored shepherd?


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I don't think he'd be mixed with Beauceron, just because they're quite a specialty breed and not very common in North America. All three of those breeds also have naturally large, floppy ears, so his content is likely higher on the GSD side if he is a mix. Lots of time people see the typical "rottie" patterning on a GSD, and don't realize that the average black and tan (which bicolour is a variation of) can have those same points. My girl also has a pretty tight coat, and lots of people think she's a Mal or Dutch Shepherd because of it. 

If anything, I agree with Castlemaid and I'd say if he were a mix, he's a pretty high content GSD.

ETA: Definitely a bicolour with those penciled toes and tar heels.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

The white chest patch with ticking has me leaning towards cattle dog... pair it with the fly away ear, could be border collie also. Black with tan points... kelpie. The possibilities are endless really.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree with Femfa. I would say he's mixed with something. But I think he's mostly a bi-colored GSD with that toe penciling, tar heels, and black stomach.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Pencil toes and tar heels are not exclusive to the german Shepherd breed.... yet within the breed, they must be present to properly identify a bi color. If the dog is mixed there’s no way to accurately say where the markings come from.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

The chest and ears make me think of a cattle dog. I don't see dobie or rott, and I don't think purebred. He's cute though!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Fodder said:


> Pencil toes and tar heels are not exclusive to the german Shepherd breed.... yet within the breed, they must be present to properly identify a bi color. If the dog is mixed there’s no way to accurately say where the markings come from.


That's interesting. I did not know that. I thought if a dog had GSD in it plus those characteristics, it was a bi-color. Thank you.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I was thinking cattle dog also based on the chest coloring, but honestly, if there is any cattle dog in there it seems well hidden...maybe a 1/4 at most?

Nice looking dog though! 

But no matter, welcome to the forum, and think long and hard before you get another dog from that same source LOL!


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

If you're really interested you can order DNA test.

For about 80-100$ you will get package. You will get saliva sample and send it back to them, they will send you result.

For example first google result offers "Identification of purebred ancestors present in the first three generations (to the great-grandparent level)" for 84.99$.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

He looks like one of the thousands of GSD x Border Collies around here. It's the most common farm dog in these parts.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Great looking dog! He must have some Australian blood in him.


----------

